# Friends place in Arkansas



## MisFitFarm (Dec 31, 2007)

This is the listing for my friends place. They just got it set up the way they want it, and his job has relocated him to Louisiana. It's breaking her heart to have to let it go. Check it out, my farm wants to be this place when it grows up!

http://nwa.mlxchange.com/Pub/EmailView.asp?r=1008812919&s=NWA&t=NWA


----------



## MisFitFarm (Dec 31, 2007)

I haven't been on in a couple of weeks, just got this. Thanks Angie.


----------



## busybee870 (Mar 2, 2006)

it says report expired, can you send a new link?


----------



## luvrulz (Feb 3, 2005)

link doesn't work........


----------

